# Dawg's Strength Log



## Gadawg (Jan 13, 2019)

Well, it begins tomorrow. I had no plans to do this until recently.  In fact, I was dead set against running the injury risks of strength training ever again but I cant help it. 

I dont build muscle easily, but I do have a gift in the CNS department. I have spent the majority of my "lifting career" with a lack of dedication to my overall health so it's time to see what this body is capable of one time. That way I dont have to look back and wonder.  

So Im going to finalize plans to compete in a push-pull powerlifting meet on may 11. Im going to bench for strength and deadlift for strength but continue to push for hypertrophy as well. Ive asked for advice from the more experienced guys and will continue to do so but I plan to do my programming on my own.  

Im also going to do all this at low bodyfat. Ive dropped about 8 lbs since ending my bulk at 240 and plan to possibly lose just a little more as spring begins. We will see. 

My goal right now is a combined weight of 1k pounds. 400 bench/600 deadlift but that may change. I will max out on monday to see where Im at because I have no clue what Ill bench with a pause rep. I know my deadlift max is currently 545.  I think that goal is a little conservative but I dont want to start out with something totally unrealistic. 

Im only going to log my bench and deadlift routines here. 

Deadlifts and legs tomorrow. Let's go!


----------



## Jin (Jan 13, 2019)

When’s the meet? I think you’ll go over 1000 no problem. Shit, you only have to pull the bar like 18” off the ground at your height.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 13, 2019)

May 11. It says so right in the post ya big blind ape


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 13, 2019)

Deadlifts:

135x10

225x6

315x5

405x5

455x4

495x2

495x1

455x3

405x6


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 13, 2019)

I really prefer to pull without a belt on. Anyone see that as a problem?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 13, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> I really prefer to pull without a belt on. Anyone see that as a problem?


That’s because you haven’t learned how to use it to your advantage. You’re probably wearing it too tight.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 14, 2019)

Today was the first day Ive ever done high weight with pause reps so I wanted to see about where Id max now and get some working sets in before I went to dumbells and other chest stuff for hypertrophy.

Bench:
warmup sets
bar, 95, 135, 185, 225, 275, 315, 365

Work sets:
405-1 (this felt super light when I picked it up but due to the pause rep it took everything I had to lock it out)

365-2
335-5 (spotter barely tapped the fifth at the sticking point)
315-5
275-8

Pause reps definitely remove some weight from my max but they freaking kill my rep abilities. Nice to be starting at a 405 max though. I was worried it would be lower.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 15, 2019)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YFfb__RognM&feature=youtu.be

I probably shouldve paused for another half second but it was my first time going really heavy with this form. My spotter almost touched it too and I would have likely murdered him if he had.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 19, 2019)

Deadlifts

Work sets only:
405-6
455-5
495-2 (inches from locking out 3)
495-1
455-4
405-6


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 22, 2019)

Bench Day 
Im currently as lean as Ive been since middle school so Im surprised Im moving weights and improving. 228 lbs on the scale today. Probably time to up the cals a tad

Still hating pause reps but Im working on the explosion

365-2 (so close to locking the third)
335-4
315-6
295-6
275-8
225-15


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 26, 2019)

Just seen my avatar. Jin, you japanese prick. Lmao!!!


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 27, 2019)

Tick here, heading in to do deads and legs. Gonna work on getting as far behind the bar as possible and putting the weight on my legs more than my back. Been watching videos of some of the best like Hall and Shaw.  I like how they roll the bar up to their shins as they tuck. Eddie's back is nearly vertical when he starts his pull.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 27, 2019)

Maybe need to space out my deadlifting a bit. I didnt have much today. 

Deads- 
455-4
455-4
405-6

Straight leg dumbell deads to the floor
130s-10
130s-9


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 28, 2019)

Same thing with bench today. Felt gassed but did some pushing. 

345-4
335-4
325-5
315-4
295-5
275-6

Getting used to pause reps anyway


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 28, 2019)

Saw you change your pic to The Tick. Anyway, have you tried blocks on your bench? Could help with top sets.


----------



## Jin (Jan 28, 2019)

BrotherJ said:


> Saw you change your pic to The Tick. Anyway, have you tried blocks on your bench? Could help with top sets.



Thats where he got his super strength from and allergy to mammal meat. He is The Tick.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 28, 2019)

BrotherJ said:


> Saw you change your pic to The Tick. Anyway, have you tried blocks on your bench? Could help with top sets.



Just getting used to pause reps to start. I lose almost half my rep range but Ill get into some other stuff as soon as Ive dialed in this form.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 28, 2019)

Jin said:


> Thats where he got his super strength from and allergy to mammal meat. He is The Tick.



Yeah, "I" thought it would be soooo funny......   lol


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 11, 2019)

Took all of last week off training.  Just did cardio only.  Was also kinda injured bc I strained something doing deads.  Nothing hurt during the workout but I woke up the next morning with tons of pain and tightness right where the left spinal erector attaches to the pelvis.  

It went away after a few days but I re-aggravated it yesterday.  Got in 2 sets of 5 at 405 and had to call it quits.  Hopefully this thing heals up quick.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 12, 2019)

Trying to get over some sort of horrible virus Jin gave me. I dont know what it's called but my doctor said you can only get it from sexual relations with japanese hot spring monkeys.  

Got in two exercises for chest day before it knocked the shit out of me.

30 degree incline dumbell pause reps
130s-7
120s-7
110s-8
100s-10
90s-9
80s-9

Did four sets of cable flyes including a drop set and then almost puked.  Couldnt fit in cardio so I feel like even more dog shit.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 18, 2019)

Wasnt able to deadlift again this week due to something I strained two weeks back.  Getting worried this thing wont heal in time.  Will give it a go next week and see.  I was able to do a bunch of sets of hyperextensions holding a 100lb dumbell so I got some work in there


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 18, 2019)

Bench day!  Think Im going back to a Yates style approach for a bit.  Ive always made my best gains that way.  

Bench Pause Reps
335-5, help with the 6th and then about a 5 second negative 

Drop set: 315-6, 225-4, 135-5



Also did a drop set each on:
incline dumbell press
cable decline flyes
incline barbell press
and decline nautilus machine


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 18, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Wasnt able to deadlift again this week due to something I strained two weeks back.  Getting worried this thing wont heal in time.  Will give it a go next week and see.  I was able to do a bunch of sets of hyperextensions holding a 100lb dumbell so I got some work in there



Ice constantly if you haven't been, and give it time to rest. It's a bitch, but it's needed


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 24, 2019)

Didnt even try to deadlift yesterday.  I can feel this thing just sitting there ready to stab me again.  Im getting some popping in my lower back when doing decline situps which has me worried.

Weighted hypers again and then did some usual legs.  Pre exhaust with leg curls and extensions before hack squats and single leg presses.  Then back to extensions and curls before calves.

Headed to my mountain place now to climb some hills


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 25, 2019)

Big chest day:
Bench pause reps:
335x5, 6th was a negative til I could barely get it back on the rack even with my spotter
Drop:
315-6, 225-5, 135-5

Incline d-bell drop sets
130-5, 75-6
110-6, 70-5

cable flyes
1 triple drop set

Incline barbell bench (25s drop)
295x4-245x3-195x2-145x3-95x2



This is a pretty typical chest day for me.  6 work sets


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 25, 2019)

Started 700mg today.  Hoping for a little more solid weight and a 450 bench press at the end of this


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 4, 2019)

Today 
Pause Rep Flat Bench:
340x5.  Got it easy too.  Next week will try 345

Then the mother of drop sets:
405-1, 315-4, 225-3, 135-5

Incline Dumbells:  1 drop set
130s-6 to 80s-6

then some cable flyes and machine incline press

5 working sets total


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2019)

Good work The Tick.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 4, 2019)

Jin said:


> Good work The Tick.




Ahhh shit......  youre gonna change my name arent you?  Lol


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 6, 2019)

Well, Im definitely not gonna be able to pull in this meet.  Not sure if I will do it to bench only but leaning toward yes.  

Ive been being real gentle with this soft tissue injury in my back and the pain has been pretty much gone for a few weeks but I havent tried to deadlift.  Tried to do some t bar rows today and on the second rep it popped.  Didnt hurt real bad but I knew something wasnt good.  Then went to snatch up my daughter while we were playing a little bit ago and it felt like someone shivved me.  Just gonna have to keep all weight off my lower back for a good long while.  

Seriously bummed but I cant risk further injury.  Not this time of year.


----------



## The Tater (Mar 6, 2019)

That sucks man. You may just need time. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 11, 2019)

Bench pause reps
345-5 easy baby.  350 next week

Drop set
315-9, 225-2, 135-4

Incline dbells
Drop set
130s-6, 75s-5

then a few other chest exercises


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 18, 2019)

Bench Pause Reps
350x5

It felt heavy but pushed through without help.  Would not have gotten 355 Im sure.  

Drop set
315x7-225x4-135x5

Incline d bells
130sx5-75sx6

Pause reps
100s x 9
90s x 11

then some other chest shit

Was not into this workout and honestly have been feeling like dick mentally for a few days.  It's typical of the sober struggle for the first few years and I know how to cope with it so it'll pass in another day or two.  

700mg cycle is now 3.5 weeks (7 pins) in and feeling good as far as that goes.  No estrogen sides I can see.  Actually, no sides at all thus far.


Happy to have gotten another five lb jump and we will see if 355 will go next week!


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 19, 2019)

Great work man.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 19, 2019)

Good job dawg. Hows the back healing? Still planning on the meet soon?


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 19, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Good job dawg. Hows the back healing? Still planning on the meet soon?




Im back to pain free for normal day to day stuff but there's no way I can train to deadlift for it.  Good chance Ill still do it and just bench only.  That's progressing nicely anyway.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 25, 2019)

First week without an improvement.  Tried to go up to 355 for my 5 set but couldnt complete it.  Was pretty down all around.  Slept in a tent all weekend and forgot my cot so it was just on the ground.  Pretty rough sleep for friday and saturday night.  Anyway

Bench pause reps
355-4
365-2

Then my 315-225-135 drop set and a bunch of dumbells, flies, and other such stuff


----------



## The Tater (Mar 26, 2019)

Keep hammering away!


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 26, 2019)

Man you’re strong bro


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 2, 2019)

Got it today.  Another step forward.  

355x5
Got better numbers on my drop set too. 
315x9-225x5-135x6


 I have to say, people who say steroids dont really help that much are assholes.  I cant imagine how fast people progress when they are still below their natural genetic limit and young.  Must be insane.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 2, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Got it today.  Another step forward.
> 
> 355x5
> Got better numbers on my drop set too.
> ...


I don’t know who says that but you’re right, complete assholes. How old are you dawg?


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 2, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I don’t know who says that but you’re right, complete assholes. How old are you dawg?



36, 10 characters


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 25, 2019)

Well, you all might have noticed Ive hardly been on lately.  It's my busy season and Im totally slammed.  I bailed on the 700 mg bc I cannot eat like I need to or stay hydrated enough to warrant that high a dose right now.  Im losing considerable weight but due to 400 mg test and 50 mg anavar, I seem to be holding my muscle and strength nicely.  

Switched to incline bench as my primary chest movement and trying to get 315 for 8.  Getting close!

Hope youre all doing well and Ill see ya when the mad rush is over!


----------



## Gadawg (May 7, 2019)

Got 315x8 today on incline.  Scale says 224lbs.  Got 4 weeks left at 400mg test. Cycle has been real sporadic but it's doing exactly what I wished.  It's been an odd one but here it is

weeks 1-6 700 mg test cyp
week 7 nothing
weeks 8-9 400 mg test cyp plus 50 mg var
weeks 10-14 400 mg test cyp


Then Ill go back to 200 mg test for three months or so.  

Need a new goal now to finish the run.  Maybe try for 335 for 8 on incline?  

Back still aint healed for deadlifting.  Gonna max out on flat bench when this is all over.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 8, 2019)

Strong bench brother!!!


----------



## Gadawg (May 20, 2019)

Ended the cycle last week so out of curiosity I maxed out on flat bench today.  Got 425.  Was really expecting more but Ive been busting my ass at work for months and losing weight so I guess any PR is good.  Beat my old (natty) max by 10lbs


----------



## Long (May 20, 2019)

How long ago was your old natty PR?


----------



## Gadawg (May 20, 2019)

Shit.  15 years or so


----------



## Straight30weight (May 20, 2019)

Very impressive dawg.


----------



## Long (May 20, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Shit.  15 years or so



Damn, outstanding!


----------



## The Tater (May 21, 2019)

Beast!!! Fountain of youth.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 15, 2019)

Stuck 365 for 3 on incline today. Been on trt dose for about 6 weeks.  Sleep deprivation makes you stronger????


----------



## bigdog (Jul 15, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Stuck 365 for 3 on incline today. Been on trt dose for about 6 weeks.  Sleep deprivation makes you stronger????



I have to say yes..  When I am sleep deprived I am a damn monster! Not sure why either. I just roll through my workouts more efficiently and stronger when tired...


----------

